
Research team finds evidence of matter-matter coupling - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-08-team-evidence-matter-matter-coupling.html
======
acqq
The background:

“The particular Dicke phenomenon that's relevant to our work is related to
superradiance, which he introduced in 1954.”

Now:

“"The way the coupling strength increased matches in an excellent manner with
Dicke's early predictions” “But here, light is out of the picture and the
coupling is matter-matter in nature."”

